# Hd wax or Collinite 476



## Mag2.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking at getting either of these two waxes.

Just woundering if anyone has owned both? The hd wax is more expensive, but is the extra cost worth it?

I dont mind pay £30 for the hd but why bother if i can get just as good results/levels of protection with 476 (or purchase this kit http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete-detailing-kits/collinite-476s-carlack-kit/prod_408.html for the price of the hd wax alone)

Your input it much appreciated.

ps, im planning on giving the car a good clean approx. every 3 months.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mag2.0 said:


> Looking at getting either of these two waxes.
> 
> Just woundering if anyone has owned both? *The hd wax is more expensive, but is the extra cost worth it?*
> I dont mind pay £30 for the hd* but why bother if i can get just as good results/levels of protection with 476* (or purchase this kit http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete-detailing-kits/collinite-476s-carlack-kit/prod_408.html for the price of the hd wax alone)
> ...


Only you can decide, do remember that when you got your car, you could have got a cheaper different model that will get you from A-B in a similar fashion, the HD can be had for the same price or little more than 476, the price difference won't get you 2 pints of beer :speechles
HD comes in nice packaging and an easy to open container and includes applicator and microfibre, these you will have to add to the 476 again negating any cost difference.
The finish from AG HD is fantastico and the durability is the same as 476 :thumb:


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd have to say AG HD Wax but that is my opinion i love the stuff...a couple of coats should see you your 3 months out no problem:thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I think it comes down to ease of use - Autoglym HD Wax is by far an easier product to work with and doesn't punish you for the easy mistake of over-applying. Removal of Autoglym HD Wax requires the softest touch and doesn't re-haze with solvent holograms.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

collinite is simply amazing if applied correctly


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Orca said:


> I think it comes down to ease of use - Autoglym HD Wax is by far an easier product to work with and doesn't punish you for the easy mistake of over-applying. Removal of Autoglym HD Wax requires the softest touch and doesn't re-haze with solvent holograms.


can't say thats been my experience of it


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

476 every time. Put some on the car in Nov last year and it is still hanging (5 months) in. Just. Will have to re wax the car soon.

For the money and durability 476:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mag2.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

hmmm bit of mixed review, id obviously like to try both but not all of us have extra £££ to test products :-(


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want a complete review of both waxes PM Caledonia (Gordon), he will be able to give you the ins and outs of both of them:thumb:

Still say 476, reasons : Cost, Derability, easy on and off if applied thin and 2 coats will be all you need.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Both product stand on there own 2 feet and demand respect as in durability.
AG HD wax as well as 476 take a bit of a learning curve. But once you have grasped them you will not be disappointed in either. Colly is apply very thin, working one panel in front of the panel being buffed off. So apply thinly yo wing and door. Then return to the wing and buff off. Then apply to the rear door, before again buffing off the first door.

HD Wax is better with a damp applicator. This helps the product from clumping on the applicator and spreading thin on the panel, Work in cold conditions as in both product and do not go to far a head of yourself.

I own both waxes and as I said you will not be disappointed. But 476 would be my first choice. Where others might prefer the other. HD wax has the slight ability in masking some very light defects on darker colours to bare this in mind also.

Hope this helps and thanks Chris as always.
Gordon.


----------



## Mag2.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Both product stand on there own 2 feet and demand respect as in durability.
> AG HD wax as well as 476 take a bit of a learning curve. But once you have grasped them you will not be disappointed in either. Colly is apply very thin, working one panel in front of the panel being buffed off. So apply thinly yo wing and door. Then return to the wing and buff off. Then apply to the rear door, before again buffing off the first door.
> 
> HD Wax is better with a damp applicator. This helps the product from clumping on the applicator and spreading thin on the panel, Work in cold conditions as in both product and do not go to far a head of yourself.
> ...


Thanks very much for the reply!!
Going to order some 476 tomorrow along with some poor boys or Megs just for fun so i get two products for the price of the hd.

From the posts ive been reading, it seems there is no real sure fire answers to anything just down to personal circumstances and individual application methods!!!!


----------



## kay323 (Jun 18, 2009)

get poorboys natty blue


----------

